# Microwave transformer for DC-DC converter



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Could a transformer from a microwave be used to make a DC-DC converter or a DC to AC invertor?


----------



## ithinkidontknow (May 14, 2009)

Possibly, but it seems like more effort and just as expensive as this option: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/cheapest-dc-dc-converters-650w-100-13924.html

Plus you would have way less problems with this. Don't let me discourage you from experimenting though.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Simplest option for a dc dc is a universal input (90-260vac) switch mode power supply with a 13.8v output. Just connect pack voltage to the main filter cap via a fuse. Pick em up cheap on ebay.


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

Just to clarify, a transformer is only able to work in an AC type environment. In common utility usage, the polarity changes 60 times per second (50 in some parts of the world). A magnetic field collapses when power goes to 0 and that collapse causes a voltage to appear at the secondary coil. The only way a transformer can work in a DC environment is to switch the power ON-OFF. That is the way your car’s 12V battery makes a 50KV ignition spark voltage.


----------

